# Different kinds of fish - how do they taste?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The people who eat a lot of salmon here are really fussy about which salmon, I think we get 4 different ones here.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> The people who eat a lot of salmon here are really fussy about which salmon, I think we get 4 different ones here.


Tell us about them, if you can.

I usually get king and sockeye . . . .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> Tell us about them, if you can.
> 
> I usually get king and sockeye . . . .


I don't know, there is something fishy with all of them.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Pike is really good, assuming I'm not the one cleaning it. American bass is judt OK, I prefer the usual bass from fancier restaurants (and I question if that's actually bass...). I've had eel a few times, it's OK but in larger chunks the texture isn't great to me. Red snapper tastes good, I think I've only had it raw, though.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

some of my health issues are preventing me from enjoying fishing like I used to.
now, my wife has turned "Professional Angler" and she brings home some of the strangest critters.


























Key West Shovelhead

my "go to" fish is Swai with enough seasonings on it to give it some kind of flavor - other than what it is.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@John Smith_inFL I too like that Southeast Asian Catfish relative called "swai"; cause it's GOOD that's swai . . .


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Taste is so subjective and hard to describe because we don't know how others sense things. Generally, I prefer freshwater over saltwater fish but still enjoy haddock, halibut and cod (not big on shellfish except scallops - can take or leave lobster). Salmon to me tastes a little 'oily', as does lake trout if the fish was larger/older. It can also depend on the water temperature where the fish lived. Whitefish is very mild, pickerel (walleye) is like heaven on a fork. I was never much of a fan of pike because I didn't like cleaning it. I have had it pickled (the fish, not me) and it was quite good.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I guess if I had to pick one fresh water variety it would be the crappie.
(nothing better than a big ole mess of fried crappie, cheese grits, hush puppies and cole slaw).
saltwater would be snook hands down. (with all the above sides).


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Having a camp on the coast from many years have me the opportunity to always have a freezer full. I really likes speckled trout, red snapper and mangrove snapper. We like the smaller redfish say the 16 to 20” range. My wife favorite is probably just thin fried catfish. I
Do some fishing up in Canada every once in a while. The walleye are a beautiful white meat fish. Can’t beat a flounder either. Y’all are
Making me hungry lol.
We have a bag of sacalait in the fridge that’s still frozen for Sunday. Fresh tuna is amazing when eaten almost raw. We like to grill it with nothing more then a little black pepper and a side of wasabi. I’m spoiled on the fish here and I avoid the darker meat fish with the exception of tuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most "scale-less" fish, like salmon and trout are prepared with the skin on. THAT is repulsive to me, as it gives the fish a more than normal "fishy" taste. Mahi Mahi is my favorite. I like mild fish. Cod is another one I like.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe it's because I was born and raised in the Great Lakes State, but my preferences are lake perch, pike, and bluegill, probably in that order, although I wouldn't turn down any fish dinner, and have to include a couple of caveats. First off, pike, as Joey alluded, can be a pain to clean, but I learned at a fairly early age how to clean them, different than how I see most people do it and I might have to relearn it myself because it's been a few years since I did any myself, but not that tough of a job and a whole lot fewer of those annoyingly small bones. I agree with John Smith on crappie, and actually would lump them in with bluegills except for the fact that crappies tend to get mushy, still edible and tasty, just not as enjoyable if the water is too warm, so best taken through the ice or in early spring. And, of course, there are whitefish and lake trout. So these are at the top of the list, but I've had a whole lot of others, both fresh and saltwater, and have enjoyed most of them. Along of course, with lobster, shrimp, turtle, frog legs, etc. YUM!


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I once finished a scuba dive with a friend and saw an old Hawaiian making a fire on the top of a tree trunk. I walked up, first thing he said, "Want a beer?" from that point we were family (I was Kama'aina anyhow). So I asked what he was doing and he said he was eating fish. Well, there were no fish around and I mentioned that. He promptly told me the kids were in the water getting them... I asked him what kind of fish were they getting and his answer still sticks with me today, fifty years later, "The ones that taste like fish."

Slathered with mayo, some mango and guava, wrapped in palm leaf and steamed and roasted - chased by Primo beer (which as some may know actually does start with "P" and ends with "P"). - and you know he was right, they all tasted like fish.

BTW - "Want a beer" was a pretty traditional greeting in the 70's when going to the beach - if you didn't know that and were a Haole you'd be redirected with "you wanna go park down that way brah --->>"


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Most "scale-less" fish, like salmon and trout are prepared with the skin on. THAT is repulsive to me, as it gives the fish a more than normal "fishy" taste. Mahi Mahi is my favorite. I like mild fish. Cod is another one I like.


I agree. I call that the 'fat layer' and is often darker in colour. That's why I prefer smaller (younger) Lake Trout - maybe a couple of pounds. The best I ever had was in n/w Ontario in late spring when the ice is just off the lake. Here's one take on the basis for the 'flavour':









Muddy Tasting Fish - An Explanation & Solution


An Explanation as to what causes muddy tasting fish and what you can do about it ... by long time BC Interior fly fishing expert Ron Newman - flyguys.net!




flyguys.net




.

On Cod, a few years ago we were in Newfoundland and I had a 'cod platter' - cheeks, tongues and filets, along with 'scrunchions' - crispy fried pork rinds. They are s-o-o-o good but I can't imagine how anybody lived past 30 on a diet like that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The great thing about fish is the variety. Go to a really killer well stocked fish market and you can find maybe 100 species, and that’s just fish with vertebrae and fins mostly anyway.

With red meat you might be lucky to get 1/10
that number.

There’s mild walleye and very robust mackerel and all in between, each with different amino acids and flavors. So good!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like yellow perch for their tender flaky white meat. A fish yields a couple of fillets about the size of a chicken mcnugget. A 5 gallon pail full of fish makes a good meal.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Old Thomas said:


> I like yellow perch for their tender flaky white meat. A fish yields a couple of fillets about the size of a chicken mcnugget. A 5 gallon pail full of fish makes a good meal.


They swallow the hooks if I recall


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Freshwater - Crappie
Salt Water - Snapper, grouper, hog snapper, and on and on and on.

Note: Fish must be today fresh or frozen. Most any fish will taste good if it goes from hook to pan/grill.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Some of my favorites: Orange ruffy, monkfish (ugly but delicious), snapper, halibut, cod, sea bass and wild caught salmon (the "orange" colored farm raised just isn't good). I also enjoy fried catfish if it's done right. When I was a kid growing up and fishing with my dad I loved bass and trout fresh caught.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I was going to mention Monkfish but then I would need to list them all. But you are correct. Very nice and has a wonderful texture. They call it "poor mans lobster" for a reason. It really does have that type of texture.
I had some once steamed and served with drawn butter or a soy sauce based Asian sauce at a restaurant once. It was cut up into bite size pieces and really did resemble the mighty lobster. They clearly cooked it and presented it just right!
Costco sells Monkfish at a very good price. I see it every now and then there.


----------

